# Nintendo creators talking about the next Animal Crossing game



## Boccages (Oct 29, 2013)

In Edge Online magazine, Aya K. and Katsuya E. talked about the next game in the franchise : 

“We have already started thinking about what to do next, but there is no concrete direction yet. First, we need to decide which hardware to develop a new Animal Crossing for, and then we want to use that hardware and find out what it’s capable of and what kind of features it provides. Then we can start thinking of elements of Animal Crossing and how we can realise them using the hardware. So until we discover these new inventions, we will not decide the direction.”

It's hard to believe that work hasn't been undergoing on a new Animal Crossing for a while now. New Leaf has been out in Japan for a year now. What has the Nintendo EAD Group 2 been doing for a year ? Animal Crossing Plaza, to me, was a little project that meant to show players how possibly characters models would look like in HD.

Besides, it's a very startling response from Katsuya Eguchi as the next console to grace the serie is obviously the Wii U (logically).

*I really don't know what to make of this interview...* If I were to point out points where the Wii U would improve the experience are pretty obvious : the GamePad would be used to manage your inventory, the power of the console would do away with the rolling pinwheel view we have of the world (use instead a Wind Waker free camera view style for example), etc.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 29, 2013)

oh god... must i buy another console JUST to play ac... I might pass on this one..


----------



## Snow (Oct 29, 2013)

The only thing I can think of is that they haven't decided if they want to do the next one as a console or handheld game yet. I feel like AC does much better as a handheld game for them (even though I love it on a console). I can see them skipping the Wii U and developing a new handheld AC instead.


----------



## lea (Oct 29, 2013)

I just hope they add tons of new features like more storage, control over where villagers move in, etc.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd rather the next AC game be on the 3DS or (if a new handheld is out by that time, that).

I just don't do console gaming anymore. I like the freedom to play pretty much wherever I want that comes with a handheld.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 29, 2013)

If they'd skip the Wii U, it would be interpreted as throwing the towel. Besides, lots of Nintendo fans are eagerly waiting an Animal Crossing game for the Wii U they bought.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 29, 2013)

I wouldn`t be surprised if they already started on Animal Crossing for the WiiU anyways. Maybe they just keep thinks hushed up, because they don`t know if they will still make it a WiiU release or its potential follow up. I find it hard to believe Nintendo would waste a year of development on one of their main cashcows.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 29, 2013)

Before long, New Leaf will be Old Leaf.

Unfortunately, I'm not buying a WiiU just to play it. Animal Crossing works better on handheld systems anyway.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 29, 2013)

It's probably gonna be on the WiiU. Every other AC game was on a console. Since NL is on the 3DS, it just seems inevitable that the next game will be on a console -- in this case, the WiiU. If it were on the 3DS, I would consider it, especially since I did buy my 3DS for NL. However, I have no interest in the WiiU (in more ways than one) and this series just seems more appropriate for the handheld.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 29, 2013)

I always thought that on handheld, it worked good as you can play it when you are lunching at work or travelling. But, meanwhile they always looked better and were more enjoyable on a big screen TV. Besides, 95% of the time I play New Leaf at home, so I'd rather play it in HD with gorgeous 3D Models, lighting and all the bells and whistles on my Wii U (which I like better than my 3DS)...

Handhelds are toys. Consoles are more fulfilling.


----------



## TARDIS (Oct 29, 2013)

"Handhelds are toys. Consoles are more fulfilling"

Well, that's an unnecessarily divisive and unsubstantiated claim.... 

Since they're all recreational appliances, they're *all* toys. And as to which is more fulfilling, I don't think I can give a better definition to the phrase "personal preference."

Let's not dig at one another for a console/handheld preference.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 29, 2013)

TARDIS said:


> "Handhelds are toys. Consoles are more fulfilling"
> 
> Well, that's an unnecessarily divisive and unsubstantiated claim....
> 
> ...



I agree. It would be for the best if this thread didn't turn into a console battle.

I don't really care what system they make it for. If they want it to sell as well as New Leaf did, they'll keep it on the 3DS. The western countries are the ones that prefer the home consoles, their country prefers handheld gaming and it sold the best over there.
But if they want more out of the game they'll need to switch over to a home console, since it has more potential than the 3DS does. It all comes down to if they want to make the best game they can, or if they want to make a game that will rake them in more money.


----------



## beffa (Oct 29, 2013)

I hope it doesn't come out for the WiiU. Personally I'm not willing to buy a ?300 device that I'll only play one game on, maybe with the exception of Wind Waker (which personally I don't see a point of as I've played it before and could easily buy the gamecube version). I don't think it's necessary to begin creating a new Animal Crossing yet anyway. Many people have not yet experienced what New Leaf has to offer yet, as it's only been out for a little while in most countries. From a personal perspective, all I've experienced is the island's features, QR codes and shop opportunities and the villager trade system. I haven't really got into the game enough to consider buying another one.


----------



## chillv (Oct 29, 2013)

They could use the gamepad to make certain furniture interactive such as the arcade machine (I really want to play that mario and luigi fighting game that is displayed on it's screen. They can even make it how two players can play). Even better, they can use the gamepad for inventory too (imagine no more pausing the game to reach out for your inventory). EVEN BETTER, they can use the gamepad to allow two people to play at once if they share one system (one player has the tv, one player has the gamepad) too.  EVEN BETTER, Allow off tv mode too. Animal Crossing would be perfect for wii u.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 30, 2013)

TARDIS said:


> "Handhelds are toys. Consoles are more fulfilling"
> 
> Well, that's an unnecessarily divisive and unsubstantiated claim....
> 
> ...



I'm stating my preference. Not much else than what people have been posting in this thread  If you take into account that the GameCube version is often named as the best in the serie, well it was on a console, after all. The tradeoff for portability is playing on a small screen with a mediocre resolution (400?240). I really hope that Nintendo can match the iPhone's resolution and PPI with it's next handheld.



chillv said:


> They could use the gamepad to make certain furniture interactive such as the arcade machine (I really want to play that mario and luigi fighting game that is displayed on it's screen. They can even make it how two players can play). Even better, they can use the gamepad for inventory too (imagine no more pausing the game to reach out for your inventory). EVEN BETTER, they can use the gamepad to allow two people to play at once if they share one system (one player has the tv, one player has the gamepad) too.  EVEN BETTER, Allow off tv mode too. Animal Crossing would be perfect for wii u.



You, sir, have quite some good ideas.  Besides. It could make fishing a bit more complex with the GamePad, where you would have an underwater view of your fishing line on the GamePad...


----------



## oath2order (Oct 30, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> If they'd skip the Wii U, it would be interpreted as throwing the towel. Besides, lots of Nintendo fans are eagerly waiting an Animal Crossing game for the Wii U they bought.



Citation needed.

I hope it's not on the Wii U. I don't have access to a TV constantly, and I prefer to play my game whenever I want.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll be brief and say that I'm not surprised they haven't done too much with the next version of AC. Some people are just starting their experience with New Leaf~


----------



## Lassy (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh I wish the next opus will be one 3DS, or at least in 2 years, that would be great, because I hate playing AC on wii


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 30, 2013)

Man I don't want to even think about getting another Animal Crossing game for the next 5 years. @_@ I don't care what system they put it on. Every new game they put out is one more town I have to abandon and I haven't even been Mayor for a year yet!


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2013)

I liked the GC and Wii games, and to be honest I didn't like Wild World. _But _I really love playing ACNL on the 3DS, and I'm really hoping they stick with a handheld version for the next game. It just makes more sense to me -- especially since it's a game that they want to you to check in on every day and that's just not possible when you're tied to a console.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Officer Berri said:


> Man I don't want to even think about getting another Animal Crossing game for the next 5 years. @_@ I don't care what system they put it on. Every new game they put out is one more town I have to abandon and I haven't even been Mayor for a year yet!



Ha ha, there is that!! I have all four of my previous towns running still although I almost never check them anymore. (I can't let my first town go because of TWIRP who they got rid of  )


----------



## Julia232 (Nov 6, 2013)

I think a new ac is too early because new leaf is on the Market since July (EU).
Ok, im going to buy it if the new ac is out but i dnt buy a new console for it.


----------



## Toffee (Nov 6, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Before long, New Leaf will be Old Leaf.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not buying a WiiU just to play it. Animal Crossing works better on handheld systems anyway.



This. I don't think it's good for their sales, personally, to go with WiiU. While I loved the GC version, I just don't see majority of their fanbase making time to plug everything in, sit down, and play for at least 40 minutes or so every time they wanted to play animal crossing. It's inconvenient. 

On top of that why not just release a version for WiiU AND 3DS? They're sure doing it for super smash bros.


----------



## Mary (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd never buy a Wii U to play it.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a Wii U and a 3DS already. I've had my 3DS longer than my Wii U but that was because of pricing issues.
Personally, I love consoles and handhelds equally.
While I play my 3DS more currently, it's because I don't like alot of the Wii U titles.
Cute games like Animal Crossing would be a welcome sight on the Wii U for me.
I prefer cute games, dating games, and turned based fighter games more than most game genres.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 9, 2013)

If I would have to buy a whole new console, then I'd pass.  I love Animal Crossing on handheld devices so that wherever I go, I could bring it along and just enjoy it.  It's so convenient!


----------



## jadii (Nov 11, 2013)

Idk I'm sceptical that they'll go back to non-handheld consoles. Animal crossing has worked so wonderfully on handhelds the last few titles that I'm pretty sure they'll stick to it. While HD graphics would be nice it's not even needed tbh because AC is such a stylized game that it looks great right now. 
The poor sales of city folk is another reason why I think they might be afraid to touch another home console again.
The only reason I see them even making a game for the wiiu is because of it's selling so horribly and they need a popular title to drive sales. But most fans wouldn't buy a wiiu just to buy AC since a lot of players are casual gamers and AC is like all they play. They're not going to buy a $300 console for just 1 game because the wiiu has very little to offer to that crowd, right now anyway.
I also like the rolling world a lot and I don't see why they'd get rid of it? I hated the loading transition in the GC version where you had to wait for the screen to change and if it went back to that it'd take away from the game more than add to it.


----------



## Snow (Nov 11, 2013)

jadii said:


> Idk I'm sceptical that they'll go back to non-handheld consoles. Animal crossing has worked so wonderfully on handhelds the last few titles that I'm pretty sure they'll stick to it.



actually the last few games haven't been handheld. The main games have switched back and forth: gamecube, DS, Wii, 3DS. So if they stick to their pattern that would mean WiiU next. 

of course if they stick to the pattern of the last few games, the next one will be a WiiU game that's basically New Leaf, since City Folk seemed like it was really a revision of WW. (you could even move from your WW game into your CF town).


----------



## Boccages (Nov 11, 2013)

jadii said:


> The poor sales of city folk is another reason why I think they might be afraid to touch another home console again.



Taken from Wikipedia : 



> City Folk was officially announced at E3 2008. While the game is one of the best-selling games on the Wii with 3.38 million copies sold worldwide



Not too shabby I'd say. That's about what a normal Zelda title will sell on a home console.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snow said:


> actually the last few games haven't been handheld. The main games have switched back and forth: gamecube, DS, Wii, 3DS. So if they stick to their pattern that would mean WiiU next.
> 
> of course if they stick to the pattern of the last few games, the next one will be a WiiU game that's basically New Leaf, since City Folk seemed like it was really a revision of WW. (you could even move from your WW game into your CF town).



I think one can infer of the hardware that the next Animal Crossing can be on from the pattern of previous releases. But one cannot infer what the game's content will be from previous patterns... City Folks was a disappointment, yes. But that doesn't mean Nintendo is out to disappoint fans every time it gets an Animal Crossing for home consoles released...


----------



## jadii (Nov 11, 2013)

Snow said:


> actually the last few games haven't been handheld. The main games have switched back and forth: gamecube, DS, Wii, 3DS. So if they stick to their pattern that would mean WiiU next.
> 
> of course if they stick to the pattern of the last few games, the next one will be a WiiU game that's basically New Leaf, since City Folk seemed like it was really a revision of WW. (you could even move from your WW game into your CF town).




No that's not what I'm saying, I'm saying that the success of the last few titles have been much better on handhelds than on home consoles. Wild world has sold almost 12 million copies and New leaf 6 million, while the original animal crossing sold 2 million and City Folk 3 million.





NouvelleOrange said:


> Taken from Wikipedia :
> 
> 
> 
> Not too shabby I'd say. That's about what a normal Zelda title will sell on a home console.



It was poor sales for them though. Wild World has sold around 12mil copies in comparison, they were expecting similar numbers for CF but it didn't even get a third of those sales. Even Iwata thinks it didn't do well. They made a point of making sure new leaf was much better as they felt they did a bad job with city folk.

http://nintendoeverything.com/iwata...isappointment-smart-phones-free-to-play-more/
http://acnewleaf.com/2013/01/11/iwa...nimal-crossing-city-folk-reception-and-sales/



> While the Nintendo DS game (Animal Crossing: Wild World) was a massive success, City Folk for the Wii didn’t fare as well in reception and sales. Many fans have accused the game of essentially being a Wii port of Wild World while adding the City.
> 
> Those fans are definitely not alone as Iwata concedes that City Folk was received poorly worldwide: “On the (previous generation) Nintendo DS, Animal Crossing received high praise and shocked the world by selling more than 5 million copies [domestically], it become one of the representative games that people would buy for the system. However, the Wii version, it was highly anticipated and we released it into the world but it didn’t go very well, right? That game is, for us, one with many points of reflection.
> 
> At that point, the core members of the Animal Crossing team used this reflection as a spring board, saying ‘Let’s make the next game one that our customers can really enjoy’. I would go so far to say that I honestly felt a tenacity from the nuclear members of the development team."



Just from this idk I sort of feel like there's definitely a chance they might skip the wiiu. I can't find it right now but iirc one of the developers admitted that they think the staff feels like the game works better on handhelds.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 11, 2013)

Just let it be clear : Animal Crossing is now Nintendo's 4th pillar (with Mario, Zelda & Pok?mon). It's a first tier money-making machine for Nintendo. There is no chance it will miss Wii U. No chance. Animal Crossing entices people to buy the system. Iwata said it in the interview.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2013)

meh
i might buy it
depends on how much it wouldve changed from new leaf.
feels a bit too soon. hasnt been a year for america. maybe in 2 years or so.
wii u needs to release way more games before i even consider buying one tho

and yeah i like it better than sitting on my couch playing. i like playing on the road too.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Nov 11, 2013)

I liked Wild World but found the screen to small for me.  I know this can be fixed by getting a DSI XL.  I loved City Folk because it is on a console and larger screen.  I also loved the wii speak function because typing is my nemesis on the 3ds.  I hate it.  The larger screen of the 3DS is wonderful.  If they bring out a version for the Wii U I will be buying it.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2013)

3.38 million? Compared to the 11.70 of Wild World, 6.38 of New Leaf, and 2.32 of the Gamecube version, I think it proves that the console versions very clearly do NOT sell all too good.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 11, 2013)

oath2order said:


> 3.38 million? Compared to the 11.70 of Wild World, 6.38 of New Leaf, and 2.32 of the Gamecube version, I think it proves that the console versions very clearly do NOT sell all too good.



For all of the GameCubes sold worldwide (which is *21.74* millions), almost *11%* of GCN players bought Animal Crossing. It is considered as one of the best selling games for that console. If GameCube systems were sold as many as the Wii is currently doing, it would have far exceeded ACCF (about less than *4%* of Wii owners purchased the game), therefore making the latter the worst selling AC iteration.
Out of *34.98* millions 3DS systems sold, at least *18%* of the owners also purchased ACNL. This could possibly the best selling AC game ever if more 3DS systems were sold, especially if it's as much as DS did. About *7%* of DS owners purchased ACWW, and DS/DSi systems were sold like crazy! All of the informations were taken from Wikipedia and I did some more calculations by myself.

Not only it still proves that the handheld iterations sold better than the home console ones, it seems that ACCF could've be possibly the worst selling AC game ever if Wii were sold as many as GameCube did. Considering ACCF is too similar to ACWW and does almost nothing to significantly improve the franchise, we all know why it didn't sold as well of the other iterations did.
If more Wii U units were sold and AC looks appealing enough to warrant a purchase, then it might prove that home console market is also viable for future AC games. I mean, Wii U has so much potential that it would be incredibly baffling for the developers to "mostly" copy and paste ACNL content with relatively minor additions like ACCF did with ACWW. Hope Nintendo won't drop the ball again.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2013)

Okay, you just copied and pasted my points with percentages. That's nice.

Still shows that console versions haven't sold as much.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 12, 2013)

Following your logic, Nintendo would have retired from the home console market long ago. Still, Nintendo makes profit from the home console market - and Iwata repeated not too long ago that Nintendo was in the home console market to stay. Nintendo needs to put out content for the Wii U. I think the 3DS has its Animal Crossing game, I don't think they will create a new one for the 3DS.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2013)

I am simply saying that the console versions of AC don't sell as well compared to the handhelds. Seriously, in no way did I say "they shouldn't make one for Wii U".

I may have said on the previous page that I *hope* they don't, but I never said *shouldn't*.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 12, 2013)

Considering what a money cow Nintendo has become, I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to support their newest failure (a.k.a. the Wii U) with a new Animal Crossing game for it. After all, Animal Crossing is one of Nintendo's biggest series now. So if they think they foresee a profit from it, they will do it. 

I hope they don't though. I hope the Animal Crossing Plaza is all they will do. I prefer Animal Crossing on handhelds. A game that requires daily attention like AC shouldn't be confined to a home console.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 12, 2013)

A game that sells more than a million copies will be, by definition, profitable. Do the maths 40$ x 1 000 000 $ = 40 000 000 $ Developing an Animal Crossing game doesn't cost 20% of that number. And AC:CF made more than 3 times that number...


----------



## NightWings (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, in my opinion City Folk and Wild World were very similar. My guess is that if Nintendo releases a game for the WiiU it will be very similar to New Leaf and therefore we will not necesarily be missing out on anything if we don't purchase it. I will not be buying a WiiU even in a new Animal Crossing does come out simply for cost reasons... and it's very inconvinient for my lifestyle to sit down and play a game at home. I don't use my family's xBox 360 much as it is.


----------



## ThatACfan (Nov 12, 2013)

If they make another AC for the 3ds that uses the full 2gigs of space on the card and fully takes advantage of the hardware and they add tuns of new features I will be the happiest person alive. But it will more then likely end up being for the wii U in which case I might not get it unless I find a really cheap used wii u but even then I wouldn't be able to play it as much as if it was on a handheld.


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 12, 2013)

I already have a WiiU, but it's rarely seen the light of day, due to the lack of games for it. I plan to buy the newest AC game at some point, but if it's just a rehash of New Leaf or subpar like City Folk, then I'll pass. 

...Seriously, why did they take the pictures out in CF? Why? And why couldn't you put fish and the like on tables? Why?!


----------



## kookey (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd like to see a game that could "travel" with you on a handheld and then transfer to a console for when you're home and want to play with better graphics/bigger screen. I like to hope that they'll have perfected the technology enough to make this possible by the time the new AC comes out because I see this being the best thing for the franchise. People love the mobility of the handheld versions but others like the graphical prowess of the consoles. So...porque no los dos?!


----------



## Joey (Nov 13, 2013)

NightWings said:


> Well, in my opinion City Folk and Wild World were very similar. My guess is that if Nintendo releases a game for the WiiU it will be very similar to New Leaf and therefore we will not necesarily be missing out on anything if we don't purchase it. I will not be buying a WiiU even in a new Animal Crossing does come out simply for cost reasons... and it's very inconvinient for my lifestyle to sit down and play a game at home. I don't use my family's xBox 360 much as it is.



I think that Nintendo won't make the same mistake with the Wii U as the Wii so you could be missing out. That is possibly one of the reasons why CF sold poorly because it was basically the same as Wild World. In my opinion, if they make one on the Wii U, I think it will be different to New leaf.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 13, 2013)

I play at home, in my room. That's the only place I really play. Anywhere else I feel sick, because I'm walking and I get sick from playing and walking. So I have no problem with it. I can't wait for the new features.


----------



## pika62221 (Oct 4, 2014)

Now that there is a new 3DS, called New Nintendo 3DS, makes you think twice about her words now- New 3DS or Wii U?


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a feeling it'd be on Wii U, which means I won't be buying it. If the new 3DS means a whole new series of non-backwards compatible games, I'm going to be pretty mad. But then again, they'd give it a different brand name. The 3DS didn't come out that long ago, after all.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 5, 2014)

Why can't they just make a new Animal Crossing for both? 

If for a 3DS, I hope they don't change things soon. I've worked too hard on my town, and I'm not ready to throw it aside just yet.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 5, 2014)

Lav:) said:


> *Why can't they just make a new Animal Crossing for both? *
> 
> If for a 3DS, I hope they don't change things soon. I've worked too hard on my town, and I'm not ready to throw it aside just yet.



This is exactly what I was thinking. A big version for the Wii U and a somewhat downsized version for the 3DS. 

I'm gonna be really upset if they make the next AC game for the New 3DS only since I just recently found out -- SURPRISE! -- there's no way to transfer your digital save to a new console, and I already promised my sister she could have current 3DS if I got the new one. But if it means deleting my Coven save, then there's no way I'm going to be getting the New 3DS.


----------



## Momo15 (Oct 5, 2014)

I honestly think the next game is going to be on the Wii U. I doubt it's going to be released on the 3DS again (There has never been an Animal Crossing game on the same console) and I don't think they'd have time to develop it for the next handheld console. (Since, just like what they did with the DS, they're just making a bunch of copies of the 3DS) I have nothing to worry about, though, I have gotten the Wii U for Christmas the year it came out.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 5, 2014)

When I got Wild World I was on it constantly and couldn't put it down, so when City Folk came out I bought it in hopes to get back into a game I used to love. I played on City Folk maybe a total of two times before forgetting about it. I thought maybe I'd just glorified a game I liked when I was younger and it wasn't as fun as I thought it was.

Flash forward to now, I just bought New Leaf last week and am loving it even more than Wild World.

Obviously I prefer the handheld consoles. I think a game like AC works best on them. City Folk was very similar to Wild World, like people have said, and even then I couldn't get into the game at all. I hope the next AC game will be on a handheld.


----------



## savanna (Oct 5, 2014)

I think they should make one for Wii U and the new 3DS.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 5, 2014)

I bought a DS (original) then DS lite to play wild world. I played wild world up until I was able to buy a 3DS and new leaf. I bought those consoles purely to place animal crossing. I like to convenience of hand helds. Most people are too busy to sit down and dedicate hours upon hours to one task, like playing AC on a console. I love playing acnl, watching tv, eating, talking all the same time. Instead of isolating myself glued to a tv. 

If it's made for wiiU, I doubt I'd buy it. If they made it for both wiiU and 3DS, it would be so much more successful.. And so many more people would actually buy it.


----------



## Emily (Oct 5, 2014)

I really want to be able to play Animal Crossing on my Wii U, I feel like it would bring back the magic of playing the Population Growing/GameCube version. But at the same time, I love being able to play Animal Crossing anywhere because of the portability. So if they could bring out one for both the Wii U and new 3DS they would be appealing to both sides of my argument and now that amiibo are coming out they could potentially transfer data between both titles so easily!



kookey said:


> I'd like to see a game that could "travel" with you on a handheld and then transfer to a console for when you're home and want to play with better graphics/bigger screen. I like to hope that they'll have perfected the technology enough to make this possible by the time the new AC comes out because I see this being the best thing for the franchise. People love the mobility of the handheld versions but others like the graphical prowess of the consoles. So...porque no los dos?!



This is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Hipster (Oct 5, 2014)

I hope we can travel with animals places outside the town~


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 5, 2014)

Hipster said:


> I hope we can travel with animals places outside the town~



That'd be awesome! * *


----------



## Beachland (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm almost 100% sure the next AC game will be for the Wii U, and in that case I won't be playing it because I'm not going to buy a new console just to play one game.

I think people are kind of rushing it, though. New Leaf has been out for less than a year and a half, did people forget that the gap between City Folk and New Leaf was almost FIVE years?


----------



## Locket (Oct 5, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I'm almost 100% sure the next AC game will be for the Wii U, and in that case I won't be playing it because I'm not going to buy a new console just to play one game.
> 
> I think people are kind of rushing it, though. New Leaf has been out for less than a year and a half, did people forget that the gap between City Folk and New Leaf was almost FIVE years?



Actually with how many New Leaf copies sold, Nintendo would be doing this. It probably won't come out until Mid 2015- Early 2016

- - - Post Merge - - -



Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I'd rather the next AC game be on the 3DS or (if a new handheld is out by that time, that).
> 
> I just don't do console gaming anymore. I like the freedom to play pretty much wherever I want that comes with a handheld.


Why two Animal Crossing's on the same console? Nintendo probably wouldn't do that. Like I have seen in another thread, Dobutsunomori e+ was just a upgrade for Dobutsunmori.


----------



## Zyklus (Oct 5, 2014)

I usually get frustrated when games I love jump around on consoles. I know how it feels. I plan on getting a WiiU, though. Zelda: Hyrule Warriors, Smash Bros. and Mario Kart 8 sell it for me. not to mention the 2015 Legend of Zelda in the works. And if a new AC hits WiiU, even better!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 5, 2014)

I would love to see another Animal Crossing game for a console.

Although I do agree that Animal Crossing plays better on a handheld, the Wii U is capable of bigger and better than the 3DS could.

And if development goes smooth, we could get the Original on Gamecube, but with the New Leaf mechanics.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm hoping it will come out for another handheld, as I despise the WiiU and refuse to buy that piece of garbage.

I can believe they haven't started working on it yet. Why should they?! They have given us a great game, with lots of features to last us at least 2 years. It has only been a year so far. I think the best thing for them to do is wait another year.
I honestly don't think anyone wants to be forced to buy a WiiU just to play AC. Plus, I'm not sure if I'll even buy the next AC game. It'll greatly depend on what features it offers, and what improvements they have made.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 6, 2014)

The wii u is the most amazing superb awesome console EVER. I doubted it too, but that console is just amazing. Especially that gamepad.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Oct 6, 2014)

I am hoping it will release on the 3DS.. i might even buy the newer 3DS if there is animal crossing in it. I would certainly never ever buy the Wii U because I am buying a PS4 soon. 

animal crossing is better on a handheld experience. I bring my 3DS everywhere now. i certainly cant imagine playing it on a console and expect to me meet those villager meetings....


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 6, 2014)

Guys...what are you doing not buying a Wii U?
SMASH 4 IS COMING SOON.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah and it sucks making patterns with the wii remote. Reason I have an old beat down wii instead of a WiiU.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 6, 2014)

Wii U>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...PS4


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 6, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Guys...what are you doing not buying a Wii U?
> SMASH 4 IS COMING SOON.


ROFL, ditto. But I can't afford a Wii U.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Wii U>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...PS4


Yep.
The only game I care for the PS4 right now is LittleBigPlanet 3, and that's not coming out until November.


----------



## Minene (Oct 8, 2014)

If they do go through with it, my guess is it'd be on that new 3ds with the color buttons, or WiiU. I don't feel like buying either just for one game D:


----------



## oranje (Oct 9, 2014)

I think the AC series is better for handhelds more so than consoles. But if they added more features to the game then an AC title on the Wii U might be worth checking out.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2014)

oranje said:


> I think the AC series is better for handhelds more so than consoles. But if they added more features to the game then an AC title on the Wii U might be worth checking out.



Yeah, but the main reason why I prefer them as handheld games than console games is because you can play the handheld versions in a car or in a hotel. But the WiiU needs to be promoted more.


----------



## Tinkalila (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh wow, that sounds awesome! Do you have a source? I'd love to see!

I'd buy a Wii U if an AC title came out for Wii U only. It'd be a really good excuse to get Smash for the Wii U while I'm at it! And Mario Kart 8... and Yoshi's Woolly World... heh. The only advice I have for them is to take some ideas from Magician's Quest. And bring Magician's Quest: Town of Magic to the US. Seriously, we need that game here. ...Wait, what was I talking about again?

I do have to admit that AC is better as a handheld game, though. I need to concentrate to play Pokemon, but I can play AC just about anywhere, even if I only have a few minutes!


----------



## lazuli (Oct 10, 2014)

why cant it be like sm4sh
an okay version for 3ds and then a better graphics, more content version for wiiU


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Oct 10, 2014)

omg , please be playstation *-*

they should make it on outer nintendo , that would be amazing !


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 10, 2014)

Koala_Tea_ said:


> omg , please be playstation *-*


This is a Nintendo First-Party franchise.
Not a 3rd Party franchise. :I


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Oct 10, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> This is a Nintendo First-Party franchise.
> Not a 3rd Party franchise. :I



i know ;-; but it would amazing if it was playstation because I'm like the only one with no WiiU ;w; . only a 3ds .


----------



## Dork (Oct 10, 2014)

*#2brokeforaWiiU*


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 11, 2014)

It would be cool if it was for both systems.  Play on the go with the 3DS and than switch to the gamepad or TV while at home.
Maybe the New 3DS will have that feature.
I wasn't going to get a WiiU because I wasn't a fan of the two remotes.  Found out they have one remote that works for both games.  Looks like the Xbox or playstation ones and is easy to use.   I love mine and the games are beautiful.  Pass on smash for the 3DS because of the circle button problem.  Support Nintendo has had a lot of calls.  I plan on downloading Smash on release day.

The price of a WiiU on boxing day last year was $50 more than an 3DSXL.  It also came with two free games.


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 12, 2014)

I prefer handheld AC myself too. The camera can be a bit annoying but I find it much easier to play it on the DS when I have a travelling lifestyle. Otherwise, I'd probs end up losing villagers and getting a town full of weeds super fast if it were on a wii u version. I also like to play it when going to a Starbucks while waiting for friends or at the hair salon while waiting for my hair to be done.


----------



## zencha (Oct 12, 2014)

It's gotta be handheld. Having Animal Crossing on the go is probably the strongest aspect of the series. Also, streetpass adds an awesome layer to the game... and I don't plan on carrying a Wii U around


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd say most people aren't a fan of StreetPass honestly.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 12, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I'd say most people aren't a fan of StreetPass honestly.



I used to be a fan, but when I can't beat the 3rd to last level of Mii Force and when people don't have puzzle pieces, it gets old pretty quick.


----------



## KittyBoton (Oct 13, 2014)

*I don't want another game so soon. I wanna enjoy new leaf for a few years, like atleast 4. or 3.  Just a few. I don't wanna buy a new gaming device either... so broke.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*ugh god im so tired of new consoles too. i hope they arent making another new one.*


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 13, 2014)

I know I'm pretty late on this, but whatever.

I am _really_ conflicted on whether or not I want a new Animal Crossing game soon.

If they _do_ make one, I'd probably have to either only play one of them since I don't think I'll ever have the time or patience to take care of _two_ towns. Plus I'll probably have to buy a new console. But on the plus side, it means a lot of new upgrades and things to the Animal Crossing world. (crossing my fingers for being able to choose where villagers move into)


----------



## Warrior (Oct 13, 2014)

Well nintendo clearly sees AC as one of its BIG runners now, (inclusion in smash bros, mario kart, its own app on the wii u, inclusion in new 3ds trailer)

So I'm sure they're going to proceed with caution, But I'm still going to guess it'll get a holiday release in 2016. Maybe 2015 but that'd be kinda crazy. I think the next game is still far off so we can all still take time to enjoy new leaf. Who knows maybe with the hinted amiibo support new leaf could get some new features before a new game even comes out. Beside who ISN'T going to get an Isabelle amiibo wether they can use it or not. 

Maybe we'll get some more news when ac plaza ends?


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm probably never going to buy a Wii-U but my boyfriend INSISTS the next AC will be on the Wii-U, which makes sense, unless Nintendo creates another console, or it might be on the newer 3DS with the fancier shoulderpads and such


----------



## Tinkalila (Oct 14, 2014)

zencha said:


> It's gotta be handheld. Having Animal Crossing on the go is probably the strongest aspect of the series. Also, streetpass adds an awesome layer to the game... and I don't plan on carrying a Wii U around



I agree! I really enjoy streetpass with Animal Crossing, I think it added something important, and it'd be hard to remove it now without people being disappointed.


----------



## Lock (Oct 15, 2014)

I absolutely loved AC on the Gamecube as a kid. I can't even express how excited I was for the franchise to return to a console with City Folk, but geez that game killed it for me. I think New Leaf fixed every problem I had with the series... and then some. 

Honestly thought being able to stack fruit and swim was the greatest thing ever... lolz

But I hope they take a long time developing a new installment. Even after a year of playing NL, I still feel like I have a lot left to experience. So far it's the only game that I've purchased in the last several years that's lived past it's value.

I'm excited for a potential WiiU version because I would love to see what they can do with the tablet. My biggest concern is that they'll try to rush something out and have it be disappointing.


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I'd say most people aren't a fan of StreetPass honestly.


From what I gather, most would become fans overnight if they simply had more customization, such as the ability to disable certain aspects of StreetPass on a per-game basis. For _New Leaf_, for example: HHS is a-OK, but no 'voided' villagers, please.


----------



## mags (Oct 19, 2014)

I hope they bring it out on 3DS I can't buy another console just for Animal crossing.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

To be honest, it at least gives us something to play on the Wii U other than Mario Kart 8 and Smash 4 all day long.

Honestly, I won't buy another console for another Animal Crossing alone. I buy it for either the console is very interesting or if a highly-anticipated game is coming out (AKA Smash 4).


----------



## Pirate (Oct 19, 2014)

It will most likely be on the Wii U, which means I will never own it. Shame really.


----------



## amarylis.panda (Oct 19, 2014)

while CF and GC animal crossing games were fun I definitely preferred WW and NL, being a busy college student it's easy for me to take my 3DS to school and if I'm waiting for class I can pull it out and do some town work, the streetpass function is also nice. I would definitely prefer a handheld game, but I wouldn't not play a console one.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 20, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> From what I gather, most would become fans overnight if they simply had more customization, such as the ability to disable certain aspects of StreetPass on a per-game basis. For _New Leaf_, for example: HHS is a-OK, but no 'voided' villagers, please.



yeah that's not happening


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 27, 2014)

Sholee said:


> oh god... must i buy another console JUST to play ac... I might pass on this one..



another system and I'm out too


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 27, 2014)

it would be great when you could run it on a tablet, but if it's not a Nintendo system, it ain't going to happen


----------

